# Micronized DHEA



## Ronniecat (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi

I've been taking DHEA since May but I've since found out that micronized DHEA is better as it's absorbed quicker.  I usually get my DHEA from Biovea from their UK base but they don't seem to sell the micronized version.

Does anyone know where I can get it in the UK or if you've had to get yours from abroad, can you recommend a reputable stockist?

Many thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ronniecat,

Your clinic should be able to advise you on this, or try having a search on the complimentray therapies boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=389.0 , there are numerous posts about DHEA on there. As far as I'm are the micronised version is available in the USA, not heard of it in the UK.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

